# help me find suppler



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

have you tried direct to CALB USA? 
http://www.calibpower.com/


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Keegan at Calb is my choice. Just wish they were less expensive but they are all that. I have over 3000 miles on mine, would be lots more if my controller hadn't blown up three times...But Evnetics is going to handle that from now on! Controller breakdowns have cost me probably a grand or so in loss of use.


----------

